
Keeping Billy Mays Alive With Twitter - quizbiz
http://twitter.com/YoungBillyMays/status/2414263813
======
quizbiz
A few notes: I spent the last few minutes reading the updates from Billy
Mays's son. Very emotional, brings me down to earth. Real and genuine and
something traditional media can never convey. The account of recent days is
incredibly sad but his account on twitter and his father's account on twitter
serve as a very interesting tale on our times.

